# NEW PROBLEM



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

ok so i bought this car not to long ago. when i went to change the oil it was straight black. After i replaced the oil and air filter i have alot of white smoke coming out of my muffler. does anyone know what this means?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

94altimase said:


> ok so i bought this car not to long ago. when i went to change the oil it was straight black. After i replaced the oil and air filter i have alot of white smoke coming out of my muffler. does anyone know what this means?




could be your head gaket... is it smoking all the time? idle and while driving


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

it mostly smokes when i rev but after i'm driving u cant see any smoke unless i step on the gas hard. i checked the oil and i didn't see any coolant mixing with the oil and also check the spark plug wires and they didn't have any coolant in them as well.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

make sure you didnt put too much oil in... i made that mistake once. smoked from the gas station to a school a parked at and drained some of it outin there parking lot HAHAHA


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

lol i was thinking that it may be sludge that could be doing that as well but not too sure. how do i flush my engine out?


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Try checking your spark plugs and see how they look. If its normal, it should look greyish, brownish. White means water/coolant (headgasket or head cracked). Sooty black means fuel (injectors or regulator). Sludgy black means oil (piston rings or valves).
If the smoke is white, and only smokes while the engine is warming up, then thats normal. Keep smoking white means you got water getting into the combustion chamber. Blue means oil is getting in. Black means it running really rich.


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

its just white smoke what i also have a ticking sound and i have heard alot of people say its because of a tensioner. what i was thinking bout doing it just getting a whole new motor. i was wondering though if the new altima 2.5 motors would fit and would it be better to go with or just replace it with the same one?


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

It would just be better to replace it with the same one. It will be a very expensive upgrade to swap out the motor with the QR25DE in the newer Altimas. Also, the newer engines are not without its own problems.

Considering the problems that are arising now, you might actually spend more trying to fix the problems than swapping out the engine with a new one.


----------

